# Universal Remote



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

so i unwrapped the TV out of the container, and it turns out the remote is still in Scotland - and Mrs Vantage can't find it.

Anyone know where i can buy a Universal Remote?
It's a Toshiba Regza 42" TV


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

I got mine in the US, so can't tell you where in Dubai but do try at Jumbo / Sharaf / Jacky's / Emax. And don't forget the smaller specialized stereo stores in MoE or Dubai Mall... 

However, I would highly recommend the *Logitech Harmony One *universal remote controller. It has replaced at least 7 remote controllers and is working as the single controller for our entertainment system (TV, 2 x satellite, DVD, Apple TV, stereo amplifier, Wii, etc).

It is SUPER easy to configure, just enter the make and model of the components and the sequence how you want them to turn on/off.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

ccr said:


> I got mine in the US, so can't tell you where in Dubai but do try at Jumbo / Sharaf / Jacky's / Emax. And don't forget the smaller specialized stereo stores in MoE or Dubai Mall...
> 
> However, I would highly recommend the *Logitech Harmony One *universal remote controller. It has replaced at least 7 remote controllers and is working as the single controller for our entertainment system (TV, 2 x satellite, DVD, Apple TV, stereo amplifier, Wii, etc).
> 
> It is SUPER easy to configure, just enter the make and model of the components and the sequence how you want them to turn on/off.


Great, i'll have a look out for it.
Sounds ideal.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I wouldn't be without my Philips Pronto.

If works by remote control, the Pronto can control it. Doesn't matter if it is IR or RF, still does it.

Program it to carry out a sequence of operations. When I get in, I press one button on it and it turns the lights on, turns the tv on and changes the decoder to Sky news.

Going to bed, press one button, turns the tv off, 30 secs later turns the lights off (lights take another 15 secs to dim down to off).

I use it with Lutron lighting control.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Carrefour and Geant will have them too. If you could find your way over to Naif Soukh (near the Gold Soukh), you can actually buy duplicate remotes for about AED 10 to 20 each, but that's a bit of a mission.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

ok, thanks


----------

